# Something I'd Like To Offer To Anyone Who Has Lost A Dog...



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

So I used to work for a company that took photos of newborns (I was really putting my Photography degree to work there  ) and one of the options was to create a slideshow with the photos to music. Well, my Mother's Sheltie/Pom Mix is on the way out, and I got to thinking I would do something nice for her and applied the concept to a slideshow for her. It's still a work in progress as I need to add more photos, but it's coming along...

Anyway, the whole slideshow, when burned to a DVD will play on any DVD player, your computer, etc., it's not hard to make, and after seeing all the heartbreak on this section of the forum, I though I'd offer to make these little slide shows for anyone interested in having one for their dog who has passed. They're customizable, to a point, in that the pictures will obviously be different, I can change the music to whatever you'd like (I can download the song of your choice, so long as it's not a ridiculously obscure song), and the DVD menu can be customized to say certain things as well. I can also put a slide in there at the beginning saying anything you'd like. All I would need is for you to email me pictures of your dog, as many as you'd like in the slideshow, then tell me what song you'd like to accompany the pictures.

I don't want anything in return, just patience, I'm only one person!  I just want people to have a little something to remember their dogs by and I thought this would be nice.

Here's a video of the slideshow I started for my Mother. I had a heck of a time trying to figure out a way to show you guys what the slideshow looks like since I couldn't figure out how to convert the file to a format that would upload to the internet to show you guys, so I ended up taking a video of my computer screen. I cut the song short since I didn't have too many photos of my Mother's dog, but your guys' videos can be much longer than this depending upon how many photos you provide me. Here's what it will be like, more or less (And yes, those are some photos of me with the dog when I was a lot younger, haha, as well as one of my Mother):



Anyway, if anyone on here likes the idea and would be interested in one for their dog who has passed, let me know...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That is so incredibly lovely of you to offer your time and expertise. Just lovely


----------

